# Best Motorhome polish - an old chestnut



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I think I have now tried most popular polishes, not as a fanatic but I would like a good finish using the easiest and possibly the cheapest available.
MIR was one of the first that I swore by but after Turtle Wax, Simonize, Some cheap freebie that came with some special offer I moved on to Autoglym Super Resin Polish.
For a long while I thought this was the bee's knees until I read the label, which unless I am mistaken states it is best for paintwork. Most of my van is 'plastic' or decals for which Autoglym may not be ideal.
Reading Chris' observations from Pemier Motorhomes on polish I ordered from Amazon, Maguires Marine.RV 45 High Gloss polish.
Armed with this selection, I now feel fairly confident to observe that the easiest to apply is DryWash polish bought at a recent show. It works well and produces a good easy shine without scratching (although I do not understand how it can do this). On paintwork I cannot see a great difference between Autoglym and Maguires but on plastics there is no contest, Maguires came up with the best shine.
I now await time and rain to see which lasts longest.
Having asked 'Which' magazine to test vehicle polishes with no reply, this DIY test was the next best test for me. The problem is, most of us believe that 'our' polish is the best and to some degree the outcomes without proper test equipment is rather subjective and not objective and you could be right. :roll: 

Alan


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Like most things in life you get what you pay for !!!

I am a user of Maguires and have been for years after moving on from Autoglym. the Maguires "seems" to last a bit longer but that could be down to the amount applied of course.

If you buy cheap polish there is a reason its cheap !!! :wink:


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Another good use for "Meguirs" RV is for removing scratches from acrylic windows. They dont advertise this but I tried it and it works well.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have been using Autoglym super resin polish for some years now and it does an excellent job on both aluminium and GRP.After using various polishes on several caravans and motorhomes I have settled with Autoglym and can see no reason for changing to a different polish.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

When I get down to Spain the bonnet and mirrors are covered with splattered flies etc. they clean off much easier with Megiurs than any other polish, Autoglym included IMHO.

Mike


----------



## Roadhogg (Oct 6, 2012)

Have to be honest I have always used Turtle Wax on the Harley & after 10 years it still looks as good as new. Even the chrome has stood the test of time.

I also use it on the Motorhome & it gives a nice shine & makes washing easier especially as I just use an extendable brush attached directly to a hose & let it dry naturally. The bristles on the brush could be a bit harsh but the wax seems to protect against scratch marks.


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

Try Turtle-wax ICE.... its very quick to apply and works on paint, plastic, black door handles without having to remove the white excess most polishes leave.

It's also like water so it goes a long, long way. Seems to last a reasonable amount of time to.

All the best Wilt


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

Try Turtle-wax ICE.... its very quick to apply and works on paint, plastic, black door handles without having to remove the white excess most polishes leave.

It's also like water so it goes a long, long way. Seems to last a reasonable amount of time to.

All the best Wilt


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

Try Turtle-wax ICE.... its very quick to apply and works on paint, plastic, black door handles without having to remove the white excess most polishes leave.

It's also like water so it goes a long, long way. Seems to last a reasonable amount of time to.

All the best Wilt


----------

